# موقع تعليم Pic Microcontroller بالفلاش



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام أقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذي يقدم شرحاً مفصلاً لتعلم المتحكمات الدقيقة Microcontroller من نوع PIC بالفلاش, وإليكم الرابط
http://o.mneina.googlepages.com/Home.htm
وكل من لديه موقع مفيد برجاء ذكره من أجل الإستفادة العامة وحتى يكون في ميزان حسناتكم
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## ICE MAN (12 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك يا استاذنا الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الموحد (21 فبراير 2007)

Thank you vey much, it's a great site


----------



## profshimo (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووور جدا على اللينك الرائع


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (17 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هندسة انتاج (19 أبريل 2007)

thanks man


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

الله يحفظك اخي


----------



## khalegy (12 مايو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## h.d (17 مايو 2007)

مشكور و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ احمد


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks we nantzr el mzeed


----------



## المهندس الطموح (19 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكرك جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ـ و ـ (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جـزاك الله خـيـر


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (20 نوفمبر 2007)

كنت فين من زمان


----------



## hassooon (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## ABU-NOUR (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ي كتبت في الدقائق الخم


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد حمادى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

07
الجنس : ذكر


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## eng_hat (9 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks thanks


----------



## GINAROF (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## دموع ابو العبد (9 يناير 2008)

شكرااااا يامهندس


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررر انت رائع 000 مكشوور


----------



## aladdin_2005 (15 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله بكل خير


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

رائع 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm
http://www.rasoulallah.net/


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... موقع أكثر من رائع.... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ادور (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## حمــــــــودي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله جهدك


----------



## معتصم موسى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ادور (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## ادور (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر لك كتير لك كل التقدم


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## krimo23 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bonjour mon frere voici un site arabe vous trouvrer la documentation sur la pic dans un rubrique microcontroleur pic16f84
:
www.cb4a.com


----------



## ABU-NOUR (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الطيبات (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع جميل 
شكرا استاذ أحمد


----------



## eeeman (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر على الرابط والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك باش مهندس أحمد ,,,
وجزيت الجنة ...


----------



## khalil setif (6 ديسمبر 2008)

في كل - لحظة - لك على البال طاري – وفي كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة .


----------



## khalil setif (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجعلك ممن يقال لهم ابشر بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان


----------



## محمد جزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر الشايب (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا .. وفقكم الله


----------



## london3131 (19 يناير 2009)

thinks bro it is really nice website


----------



## م:اليمني (2 فبراير 2009)

*استفسار*

اناعندي بعضالكتب بس مش عارف كيف اضيفها.يايليتتسلعدوني


----------



## التواتي (3 فبراير 2009)

رااااائع .... شكرا ا أخي أحمد على الموضوع المفيد ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## mimo08 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

merci
k+


----------



## alaa_87 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر يا طيب


----------



## tl01001 (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 1-محمد (13 يناير 2010)

thank u


----------



## TATCO (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Smart Moon (27 مارس 2011)

thanks for your information


----------



## engzoubi (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سعود2 (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## معتز مراد (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الجهد
فهل من الممكن فتح دورة في برمجة المايكروكونترولر بلغة ladder


----------



## المبرمج1 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa' (5 نوفمبر 2011)

10x greatttttt


----------



## mechanical engin (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engr hamdy (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احسان الربيعي (10 يونيو 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررين جدددا ...................باراك الله فيك. وارجو ان تفيدني اكثر لاني مبتدا .


----------



## khaledaltabib (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

